# f. chevalier whiskey bottle



## andy volkerts (Jan 10, 2005)

Hello, Are their any whiskey bottle collectors out there that might be able to help me out with this question.   I know of an F Chevalier old castle whiskey without the word whiskey embossed under the castle, what is in the word whisky's place, is, more embossed rocks under the castle. I know that this has to be a variant of this western whiskey, but I would like to get an idea as to its rarity and value, as I have collected bottles for 30 years and this is the first castle whiskey that I have seen embossed like this.........help!..........andy


----------



## David E (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Andy , hope this will help it is all I find so far

 Chevalier, (The F.) Co.Whiskey Merchants- Amber 7 1/4" value $16 to $20.00
 Old book again 1993 Hugh Cleveland.
 Somebody on forum has a newer book

 Dave


----------

